# December Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Claires Friend - Rose Lee*








*Creekview Goldens - Madders*








*DanielleH - London*








*dilly179 - Daisy*








*Faiths mommy*








*Farley Rocks - Farley*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*foreveramber - Amber*








*GardenPaws - Magic*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*GoldenStaples - Phoebe & Chandler*








*harlowsmom - Harlow*








*Heidi36oh - Jack*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*Hudson - Asha & Hudson*








*ILoveAMonster - Monster*








*ILoveMyGolden - Bailey*








*Jazz & Jules - Jules & Jazz*








*Jemmas Mum - Jemma*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe - Lila*








*kellange123 - Daisy*








*Lego Jacub - Geddy*








*mist - Oliver, Gracie & Gabby*








*NancyLu - Summer*








*Nicci831 - Dallas*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*ninjuh - Star*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*








*Ronna - Karlie*








*RoxyNoodle*








*Scion - Jake*








*Sunny Delight - Sunny*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*super nova - Byron*








*TailersFolks - Tailer*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Katie & Jaime*








*Tuckerbear1 - Tucker*








*Zookeepermama - Daisy*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is very, very difficult! When does the voting end?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That's an understatement!*

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG, to hard to choose! They are all wonderful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a hard decision !!! I'm hoping that alot of the snow pics will be used in the Jan contest.............. SO cute !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> This is very, very difficult! When does the voting end?


I set it for 10 days.... So early December 28th.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was so hard to choose. I chose a holiday picture but hope snow is the January theme. Then I can pick one of the other ones.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

:woot2:Yay Rick!! Thats alot of photos to post! Now we need to get everyone over here to vote!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow---those are all unbelievable guys!!! Congratulations to everybody--they're all framers.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

bump.........


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy Man... I really don't know who to vote for... I've narrowed it down to my favorite four... geez!! Such good pictures!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

It's too hard to choose! I need to vote more than once!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I"ll make it easy for ya...vote for Tucker


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I couldn't help it....I had to vote for Jazz & Jules.


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Jazz and Jules........NO DOUBT!!!!!
Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Landslide !!

But so many others are very good too. Please don't anybody be hurt. I didn't even enter because I knew I didn't stand a chance! We got some really great photo takers on this site, and some very lovely dogs.

:wave:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

gosh i had a tough time with this one. Jazz and Jules had it until i seen Tuckerbear1 LOL OMG too cute.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

They are all great but I have to say that I am partial to jazz and jules sinice jules is my grand furry baby


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd sure like to be part of your family someday. Jules is beautiful :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'd sure like to be part of your family someday. Jules is beautiful :wave:


Are you thinking of a GO pup?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Perhaps....perhaps.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was really hard..


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> That was really hard..


I know!!!! I still can't decide!!!!!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'd sure like to be part of your family someday. Jules is beautiful :wave:


Its not fair! Half the folks on the forum are related to Jazz and Jules and the other half want to be! LOL! The deck is stacked!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I find it amazing how many people have voted! They're all great shots.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> Its not fair! Half the folks on the forum are related to Jazz and Jules and the other half want to be! LOL! The deck is stacked!


OK, you just totally cracked me up!!! I haven't laughed that hard in several days!!!!!! Thank You Thank You Thank You and for that you get my vote!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Zookeepermama said:


> Its not fair! Half the folks on the forum are related to Jazz and Jules and the other half want to be! LOL! The deck is stacked!


lol....but you have to admit, it's a great picture.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I am beginning to think we need at least three votes with the highest outcome. But in the end had to vote for the granddog!!!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I finally settled on the new guy. Can't resist a gorgeous puppy (Bryon)


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> OK, you just totally cracked me up!!! I haven't laughed that hard in several days!!!!!! Thank You Thank You Thank You and for that you get my vote!!!!


*beaming* Yay!  :thanks:


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....but you have to admit, it's a great picture.....


Its is a really great picture, the looks on their faces are priceless.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just want to thank the people who have voted for Tucker


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congratulations Jazz&Jules, you won by a landslide


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And we broke the century mark for votes, too. That's nice to see...

I guess I better get going on the January Submission thread....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Jazz & Jules! What cute little elves! :wave:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, thank you everyone!!!!

Not just for the votes for Jules & Jazz, but for making the contest fun!

We need more submissions, but more importantly, more voters!!!!!!


----------

